# Mako BlackFins AJs and a few others Sat March the 1st



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Was just to nice a day to stay home. Tim and I loaded up RECESS for a day on the water. Out of P Cola pass around 0630. Not more then then 1to2s so we decided to run to Petronus. Two and a half hours later and we were there. water conditions at petronus was 2-3 there were two large oil boats docked up. We trolled around the area, with no luck. The water was a pale green and 67.8 degrees. We were marking fish from 150 -400 feet. We decided to some deep jigging so we both tied 210 grams butterfly jigs. we both stayed hooked up everytime we went down. Blackfin after blackfin with a rainbow runner now and then. We were marking fish deeper but could not get through the blackfins. We never seen any YFTs on the surface. We seen some comotion, about 1/4 mile away and thought it might be a YFT , Tim rigged a spinner as we got to it we saw it was a Large Mako shark , alot bigger then neither one of us wanted to tangle with. So , back to the rigs for more Blackfin again, something on the surface to the south As we got there, we didnt see anything except small blackfins, Tim casted to the area and immediately The mako in the picture shown hit the top water plug. With the shark in the box, we decided to run to the marathon jacket. there we were met with 25-50 pound AJ's on every drop. With both of us tired, we decided to call it a Day. A short stop on one of our bottom spots yielded this one scamp and lots of extinct gulf red snapper. Back at Sherman cove, at 3:30 Now it's time for Tim to clean some fish. The Mako was legal by two inches.


----------



## TrebleHook (Oct 31, 2007)

NICE!! I am jealous.....

Cheers, 

Dylan


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

good size on those blackies


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Thanks.:clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice.I got off of work this morning to see the gulf very slick knowing somebody would hit it up.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Mako and great report. I gotta get offshore soon

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Great report! The gulf was beautiful today. It is amazing to see so few boats out on such a flat day. I stayed in close on the natural bottom hoping to find a grouper but once again nothing but red snapper. I am glad that someone is nailing the fish.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats Team recess on another great trip and report. We'll hook up soon, I gotta get back out to the rigs.

Jim


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great report!! Sweet pic of that mako on top water:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gene, looks like you guys had a great day. I'm also sold on the butterfly jigs. Our guys just stocked up on them at Outcast for some more AJ fishing. One of these days myself and Marty or Terry will have to go with you way offshore. I normally limit myself to 30 or so miles out. Suppose to go this Wednesday if it lays down a little. PM me your cell number and we will try to get together.I can imagine the shape I would be in after pulling a 50 pound AJ from 300+ feet. Ed*


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats on the trip and I am just glad you were able to get out there and wet a line.


----------



## bos'n (Sep 28, 2007)

congrats on a god day on the water bos'n:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Those pictures sure make for a case of "fishing fever"...... thanks for sharing!


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/1/2008)*good size on those blackies


you cant say that


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice catch man looks like a pretty good day:bowdown


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice catch Gene, Did you ever download those loran numbers??









Ron


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Strong work men! For the catch, and not senselessly killing a monster Mako. Plenty of meat on that smaller Mako I'm sure! Congrats, and I'm jealous!!

Bob


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *sealark (3/3/2008)*Nice catch Gene, Did you ever download those loran numbers??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No was not able to open the link.Gene


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Gene, If you send me your e-mail address I will send you the excell file.

Ron

[email protected]


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *croakerchoker (3/2/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (3/1/2008)*good size on those blackies
> ...



can't say what?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Ron I was able to open the file. Gene


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job, man! I wish I could have gotten offshore last weekend...


----------



## MCNABB51BOI (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey i noticed the Fin Nor Offshore reel in the picture , how do u like them i have been thinking about picking one up myself


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *MCNABB51BOI (3/6/2008)*Hey i noticed the Fin Nor Offshore reel in the picture , how do u like them i have been thinking about picking one up myself


So far i love the reel, huge drag and very smooth i havent really got to put it to the test though longest battle was 20mins on a popper pretty sure it was a nice yft,hooks pulled . I cant wait to pitch it to a white or small blue this summer.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Those Fin Nors are great reels.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats looks like a heck of a good time..what did the BFT's weight ?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We did not weigh any of the blackfins but I think some in the mid 20s. One of the aj released weigh 50 lbs + on the boat scale.Scale limited to 50 lbs. Gene


----------

